# Are the pax getting trashier?



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Low l i f e s (auto correct doesn't like my spelling) are often more trouble.

And these days I'm all about avoiding ignorant trash. And they're seemingly lining up to get in my car.

This morning was on the phone with a pax when she told me she was at "Haven For Hope". 
How about Haven for Corona19. Not in my car. Next up, a street couple wandering out of a cheap motel with their bundles of clothes. Goodbye.

Had a truck driver the other day, who upon seeing my mask, asked if she had to wear hers.

Well, that would be my preference. She pouted and climbed back in her cab to get one. 
Later she unwisely shared her political affiliation. It was not a surprise.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I haven't driven Uber for almost 4 weeks so I can't say. No Lyft in my market either.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> And these days I'm all about avoiding ignorant trash.


Have you considered giving up driving for Uber altogether?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Have you considered giving up driving for Uber altogether?


I don't drive for Uber, this is the Lyft forum.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I don't drive for Uber, this is the Lyft forum.


Same difference.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft always has had the worse passengers of the two, on the whole. I have noticed, however, that the overall quality of passengers has gone down. This goes double for Lyft.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Same difference.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Low l i f e s (auto correct doesn't like my spelling) are often more trouble.
> 
> And these days I'm all about avoiding ignorant trash. And they're seemingly lining up to get in my car.
> 
> ...


As if nobody had those types of pax before the stupid virus blowup. But seeing as how you are still driving I guess the old saying beggars can't be choosers works here. Ant on little ant. May you find a pax that shares your political views and won't be just a another low life!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> As if nobody had those types of pax before the stupid virus blowup.


_Oh, we had 'em allright_. We just get more of them, these days. Part of it springs from my being one of the few drivers out there. Another part of it springs from their being among the few customers out there. There are other factors, as well.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> Later she unwisely shared her political affiliation. It was not a surprise.


Kind of like youre doing here, by implication???

The fact that youre dumb enough to strap a piece of cloth over your face really doesnt suprise me.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> Kind of like youre doing here, by implication???
> 
> The fact that youre dumb enough to strap a piece of cloth over your face really doesnt suprise me.


The fact that you're dumb enough to think that strapping a piece of cloth over your face couldn't possibly make any difference whatsoever really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I want to say something but if I do, it’s gonna come out wrong


----------



## DAG (Mar 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I haven't driven Uber for almost 4 weeks so I can't say. No Lyft in my market either.


Just curious, have any of you (who have not driven lately) applied for unemployment or a Payroll Protection Plan grant?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

GregJinAZ said:


> Kind of like youre doing here, by implication???
> 
> The fact that youre dumb enough to strap a piece of cloth over your face really doesnt suprise me.


Would you like to trade 2 question marks for 2 apostrophes?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lyft always has had the worse passengers of the two, on the whole. I have noticed, however, that the overall quality of passengers has gone down. This goes double for Lyft.


My guess is that those that take care of themselves overall would hesitate getting into a strangers car these days.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

They're getting trashier than they used to be.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The vast majority of business travelers are not operating,
tourism is gone
Bars/Nightclubs are done


On average what's left (during covid 19) is going to be trashier than the normal average.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> On average what's left (during covid 19) is going to be trashier than the normal average.


The essential workers who keep America alive and running; the fast food workers, gas station attendants, store clerks, truckers, cleaning crews, nurses, etc.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> I don't drive for Uber, this is the Lyft forum.


**** lyft


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> The essential workers who keep America alive and running; the fast food workers, gas station attendants, store clerks, truckers, cleaning crews, nurses, etc.


I don't know about america but...

The doctors and nurses?.. they don't pay for rides to work around here, they make enough to live in the suburbs and own their own car.

That leaves scores of min wage employees using uber/lyft/whatever to get to work,
Uhh...

yeah take nurses out and



TemptingFate said:


> The essential workers who keep America alive and running; the fast food workers, gas station attendants, store clerks, truckers, cleaning crews, nurses, etc.


Your not looking at the lower end of society right there (taking nurses out for my above reasons)

And my argument stands...

What's left is the scum, also... most of the time the scum is where i made my money driving a cab.. But it was still the dreggs of society.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm getting alot of Daykwanns & Lakweeshas. They get real shitty when you won't do no round trip drug runs or take their 3 y.o. & 5 y.o. cause they ain't got no car seat. They spend all this money on extensions & getting their nails "did" but won't buy no car seat for their own kids. Dumb.

Fortunately, you can see the name on Lyft & sometimes even the pic. so if it's Drug Run Deonndray or No Car Seat Nakweesha I just don't take it.

You also don't get no fake DWI reports that way.

Now if we could find a way to avoid fake service dogs, we'd be all good.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I'm getting alot of Daykwanns & Lakweeshas. They get real shitty when you won't do no round trip drug runs or take their 3 y.o. & 5 y.o. cause they ain't got no car seat. They spend all this money on extensions & getting their nails "did" but won't buy no car seat for their own kids. Dumb.
> 
> Fortunately, you can see the name on Lyft & sometimes even the pic. so if it's Drug Run Deonndray or No Car Seat Nakweesha I just don't take it.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with round trip drug runs?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> What's wrong with round trip drug runs?


We'll start off with ain't no round trips that pay shit anyhow.

Then you get all this shit from these druggies. They want you to end the trip early & all that BS. & they want to use in your car & smoke in your car. I don't need 'em. You can have 'em.

Then they go to these places to score & they want me to wait in the ghetto where all these thugs are hanging around. Not me. You can do it but I ain't doing none of that dumb shit.

Then the popo can grab your car, even though you didn't do nothing wrong but your cust. did. You can have 'em.

Not me, bro. Not interested.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> We'll start off with ain't no round trips that pay shit anyhow.
> 
> Then you get all this shit from these druggies. They want you to end the trip early & all that BS. & they want to use in your car & smoke in your car. I don't need 'em. You can have 'em.
> 
> ...


If you say so. I never had a problem with them. 
Round trips pay double. I had one run paid me $55 for 30 minute drive RT. 
Never been asked to end the trip early unless I was being paid upfront in cash for the return.
No smoking in the car or ride ends. 
Hanging out in the ghetto is what Uber drivers do. Can't all be country club / airport runs. 
Popo won't seize your car unless you are carrying. I've heard from pax who got busted in an Uber, they don't charge the driver if the pax is holding. Same as a taxi, bus, train, or plane. It's the passenger in possession, not the commercial carrier. 
But you do what suits you. No problem here.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I'm getting alot of Daykwanns & Lakweeshas. They get real shitty when you won't do no round trip drug runs or take their 3 y.o. & 5 y.o. cause they ain't got no car seat. They spend all this money on extensions & getting their nails "did" but won't buy no car seat for their own kids. Dumb.
> 
> Fortunately, you can see the name on Lyft & sometimes even the pic. so if it's Drug Run Deonndray or No Car Seat Nakweesha I just don't take it.
> 
> ...


Nobody will ever accuse me of being politically correct but holy damn, Bro... save some stereotypes for the rest of us!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But it was still the dreggs of society.


I wonder what percentage of the "dregs of society" know how to correctly spell "dregs"? It's a legitimate question, I think.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I wonder what percentage of the "dregs of society" know how to correctly spell "dregs"?


The use of two "g" s is archaic rather than incorrect.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The use of two "g" s is archaic rather than incorrect.


Ok: as soon as he can put together a time machine, he'll be correct.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> And these days I'm all about avoiding ignorant trash. And they're seemingly lining up to get in my car.





Terri Lee said:


> I don't drive for Uber, this is the Lyft forum.


Some questions answer themselves.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I'm getting alot of Daykwanns & Lakweeshas. They get real shitty when you won't do no round trip drug runs or take their 3 y.o. & 5 y.o. cause they ain't got no car seat. They spend all this money on extensions & getting their nails "did" but won't buy no car seat for their own kids. Dumb.
> 
> Fortunately, you can see the name on Lyft & sometimes even the pic. so if it's Drug Run Deonndray or No Car Seat Nakweesha I just don't take it.
> 
> ...


You are being far too realistic for these people. The television has not authorized them to notice patterns (even ones that have continued for over 2 thousand years) or to use common sense.

Must stay inside toilet paper fort with mask on. It is the only way to survive.



TemptingFate said:


> Hanging out in the ghetto is what Uber drivers do.


No, its what cucks do.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Ok: as soon as he can put together a time machine, he'll be correct.


English always has been more tolerant of archaisms than many languages. Except in the churches, it is not that tolerant of thou, _thee, thine_
or conjugating verbs, but it does tolerate many other archaisms.

Standard French (_français métropolitain_) is quite intolerant of archaisms.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> , its what cucks do.


My wife laughs at these liberals who hate themselves.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> The fact that youre dumb enough to strap a piece of cloth over your face really doesnt suprise me.


&#128580;

All idiots, right?


----------

